# Cheap storage boxes at Tesco - 45l = £3 & 16l = 94p



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Just got back from my local Tesco Extra & they have reduced to clear some of their Wham line of lidded storage boxes.

45l wheeled with hinged lid (was £12.67) - Down to £3










& 16l clear - only 94p










They'd reduced the 80l ones too I think, but too big to be of any use to me so didn't take much notice.
All I need now is for my frogs to breed so I can put the ones I bought to good use !! :lol2:

Oh btw, *instore only*. Still showing full price for the 45l on their website and can't find the smaller one on there !!


----------



## jimib (Apr 2, 2012)

*which one*

hi :} which tessco was this please ?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

jimib said:


> hi :} which tessco was this please ?


Tesco Extra in Kingston Park, Newcastle.

The 45l ones are in the Prescott tesco store too, so i'm assuming they're nationwide if you can find any


----------

